# lump on chest



## GingerTheHedgie (Mar 20, 2016)

I noticed a few weeks ago that Ginger (just over 2 years old) had a small lump under her skin but couldn't tell if it was anything weird. We took her to the vet this past Friday for a general checkup and everything was fine. 

The next day I noticed that the lump was bigger than the last time I checked it. It is not on her skin or discolored at all. It is under her left armpit. It is about the size of a small peppercorn. Her attitude and activity has not changed, the only thing that has changed is her diet which was switched completely over about 4 months ago. We are planning on taking her back to the vet. Does anyone know what this could be or their hedgehog had this?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Ginger, there are lots of possible things this could be. Hedgehogs are highly prone to tumors and cancer. Whenever there is a new lump or bump on a hedgehog it is best to schedule a veterinary visit to have it looked at, have it tested to confirm what it is, or just have it surgically removed.

It could be a little cyst, a benign tumor, cancer, or something else. Have it looked at. If the vet feels its a tumor, have it removed. If it is tiny and a tumor, its typically better to have it removed now before it has a chance to grow and become a bigger issue to deal with.


----------



## GingerTheHedgie (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks, we took her to the vet and she said she thinks it's just a cyst. It is under my hedgie's skin and not inflamed so the vet said we could remove it but it would probably cause more problems for her because of surgery than its worth since she is not in pain and her attitude and activity hasn't changed. We're going to watch it and take her back if it gets bigger to have it removed.


----------



## GingerTheHedgie (Mar 20, 2016)

Update: 
The lump did get bigger so we took her back to the vet and had it aspirated. The vet wasn't able to tell if it was cancerous so she suggested it be removed. She had her surgery today and she is doing well and will be on amoxicillin (antibiotics) and metacam (pain reliever and anti-inflammatory). The mass was sent off to a lab and we should know in a week or two what it was.


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

Sounds like you made the right call. Sending hopes of a speedy recovery your way.


----------



## GingerTheHedgie (Mar 20, 2016)

We got the results from the lab today. It was cancer, a fibrous carcinoma. The vet said she got all of the mass but this type of cancer does have a chance to reoccur. I'm glad the mass is gone but we'll have to monitor the area for growths.


----------



## tracygeffert (May 27, 2020)

GingerTheHedgie said:


> We got the results from the lab today. It was cancer, a fibrous carcinoma. The vet said she got all of the mass but this type of cancer does have a chance to reoccur. I'm glad the mass is gone but we'll have to monitor the area for growths.


Hi there,
Our hedgie has a mass near her L armpit. I am debating just watching it or having it removed. How is your Hedgehog doing after having surgery?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi there, you should probably start your own thread as this one is quite old now and the OP hasn't been back.

If you haven't seen a veterinarian yet, you should. I don't recommend wait and see with hedgehogs. They are highly prone to tumors whether benign or cancerous. The issue I have with wait and see is that sometimes when you wait the tumor grows too large and surgical removal either becomes a non-option or it becomes a much larger surgery that is harder to recover from. Or you run the risk that it is cancer and what was once a small localized tumor has a chance to spread and then your only option becomes palliative care.


----------



## karenbk (Jun 11, 2020)

I have taken my hedgehog to the two sepreate vets and consulted with a third. My little Rosie has a fast growing tumor and was scheduled to have it removed Monday. The vet did not do the surgery because the tumor has now grown into her shoulder area and would require amputation to get all of the tumor. She is on prednisone now and wondering about diet changes to assist with her palliative care?


----------

